# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  free vector map

## rraysbrook

Where can I find a free downloadable vector map of a nation, or country, or region that I could them redesign in Illustrator CS3 as a map where I can create my own place names?

----------


## RPMiller

Google is your friend. I Googled "vector map of us" and got this map straight off.

Actually this page is better: http://digital-vector-maps.com/blank...ted-States.htm

----------


## Wordman

I had good luck with these guys back when they were called Cartesia. A long time ago, I used their world map, altering it to build a geopolitical world map for Shadowrun.

----------


## Badger

Do you need a specific country? Or will just any exmple do?

I can look around, there is free GIS stuff on this, which should be able to get into AI.

cheers
B

----------


## ravells

You do know you can use the autotrace function in illustrator to turn any raster image into a vector image? I suggest the fastest way is to find either a raster silhouette of the country (of which there are loads on the net) or failing that start with a non-silhouette and make one using a raster editor like Gimp. 

Also check out vector magic on line, which has a better autotrace function than illustrator and which will make illustrator vector files online for you.

----------


## Wordman

Not quite as nice as the link I posted before, but these are free, as requested.

Thanks to Smashing Magazine for the find.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Ravs--

Vector Magic is a superb find!  Thank you so much!  Repped.

----------


## barock

You can find some maps at http://www.graphic-flash-sources.com

----------


## nffox007

Please feel free to use our small library of vector maps of United States of America. 
http://vectormap.info/free_vector_ma...e-illustrator/

----------


## nffox007

Or take a look at a whola collection of free vector maps we have.

----------


## Andrew19

> Where can I find a free downloadable vector map of a nation, or country, or region that I could them redesign in Illustrator CS3 as a map where I can create my own place names?


You can find some here https://creazilla.com/sections/1-vectors

----------

